# Northbridge cooler



## MadCow (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a passive RD580 northbridge cooler for my DFI board. It has the push-pin style mounting method. The problem is, it's a really tight fit because DFI put it right between the PCI-E slots and the back of the Accelero X2 on my HIS card is really close to it. Here's a picture to show you what I mean:




Will the passive Zalman coolers possibly fit? I don't care if I need to cut off a fin or two, that's no problem. And yes, that's not the stock cooler, but it's still too loud for my tastes, especailly since I had to up the NB voltage a bit.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

I had 7600'in SLI on mine(SLI-DR)...second card ran close and rubbed that exact cooler. made about 2*C difference on my NB.

Just keep an eye on the NB tamps and you should be able to easily see if its an issue or not!


----------



## Spacegoast (May 22, 2008)

maybe you could look in to the enzotech SLF-1 cooler. a little puny but it wont get in the way of anything and has a fan on it.

here is a link: http://www.jab-tech.com/product.php?productid=3977


----------



## Squirrely (May 22, 2008)

How does it plug in to the mobo? If it plugs into a fan slot, you may be able to adjust its speed using Speedfan if you wish. Mine did on my old mobo, that's why I was wondering.

Wouldn't lower it too much though, as heat could build up.


----------



## MadCow (May 22, 2008)

It idles at 46 and goes all the way up to around 65 under load, and when it hits that temp it gets really loud. I can lower it but it gets too hot. That enzotech cooler looks too small.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

65*C under load seems way high TBH. IIRC the SLI-DR neve topped 55*C with SLI and 3.0GHz/300FSB on my Opty170!

I also ran my fan at full 100% in BIOS by temps and made sure using Smart Guardian to keep it there. Noise for performance is why people go water!


----------



## MadCow (May 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> 65*C under load seems way high TBH. IIRC the SLI-DR neve topped 55*C with SLI and 3.0GHz/300FSB on my Opty170!
> 
> I also ran my fan at full 100% in BIOS by temps and made sure using Smart Guardian to keep it there. Noise for performance is why people go water!



Well I don't have the money for that, and I can't stand noise, so I'm kinda screwed.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2008)

I didnt mean you had to go water....IIRC that chip isnt supposed to pop until around 80*C so you are OKish. I just dealt with the fan to have the cooler NB, which allowed me to clock further.

I did lap the bottom of mine tho as it isnt very flat from casting.


----------



## P4-630 (May 22, 2008)

I use this one on my NB http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...hr05_ifx.htm?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

With this fan http://arcticcooling.com/vga2.php?idx=139 
(cut one fan off)

The temps went from about 75 degrees with the stock gigabyte heatsink to now a maximum temperature of 43 degrees celsius!


----------



## HTC (May 22, 2008)

You could consider this one: NC-U6 from Noctua!

The review has pics with it mounted: check it!


----------



## P4-630 (May 22, 2008)

HTC said:


> You could consider this one: NC-U6 from Noctua!
> 
> The review has pics with it mounted: check it!



"Room temperature was ~19°C during testing, no noise levels were recorded since both the standard Asus cooling and the Noctua NC-U 6 work completely passive. "

"We did not mount a fan directly on the NC-U 6 but did a second test with the case fans running at high speed, the extra airflow gave the Noctua cooler a 2°C lead over the stock cooling."

_From http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&articID=528_



Ok we mentioned some nice heatsinks here, but it simply will not fit in MadCow's system.

But a http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Cooler/VGAnCHIPnMEM/cl-c0034/cl-c0034.asp might fit?
Or a Thermaltake "Tiger 1"..

Hmm, you sure have not much space left there..


----------



## HTC (May 22, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> "Room temperature was ~19°C during testing, no noise levels were recorded since both the standard Asus cooling and the Noctua NC-U 6 work completely passive. "
> 
> "We did not mount a fan directly on the NC-U 6 but did a second test with the case fans running at high speed, the extra airflow gave the Noctua cooler a 2°C lead over the stock cooling."
> 
> _From http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&articID=528_



How about this review?


----------



## MadCow (May 22, 2008)

I don't need something massive like that. The RD580 is a cool running chip, nothing like Intel northbridges.


----------



## spud107 (May 24, 2008)

i had a similar prob with my nb, still managed to make a zalman fit with the help of a vice hehe,


----------



## echo75 (May 24, 2008)

try this, if its made same way their other products are then u cant go wrong.

http://www.xigmatek.com/product/air-portern881.php


----------



## Eclecticos (May 24, 2008)

I made a cube out of plexiglass 
. .and cut out the area for a heatsink on the bottom and installed a fan on top.
Id recommend cutting out air slots if you choose to try this out. 
Its an old picture, but a northbridge cooler none the less.


----------



## spearman914 (May 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I use this one on my NB http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...hr05_ifx.htm?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==
> 
> With this fan http://arcticcooling.com/vga2.php?idx=139
> (cut one fan off)
> ...



That won't fit. -.- Use this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108072 Heatsink : 40.4 mm x 40.4 mm x 42 mm/ Fan: 40 mm x 40 mm x 20 mm


----------



## MadCow (May 25, 2008)

Again, space is the main issue here, it's right between the 2 video cards and right under a double slot cooler. I think I'm just gonna buy a Zalman and cut/bend the fins to fit.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2008)

what about an offset cooler like these...was a favorite of the SLI community with DFI's from over at diy-street!

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_chipset_cooler.html

Link to pics of it installed...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38589


----------



## tkpenalty (May 26, 2008)

The Xigmatek porter here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233021










You know how well HDT cools. I myself will grab this cooler ASAP. The actual secret behind HDT performance ISNT so much the HDT itself, its the fact that Xigmatek uses 8mm thick heatpipes instead of the 6mm heatpipes that are found on other products.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 26, 2008)

tkpenalty i see you like this cooler do you try it cuz i want one but i think in water


----------

